# Long Beach CA



## DIRT (Feb 8, 2005)

i just thought i would chime in after an experience i recently had.  I have been shooting around the port of long beach for a bit now and never had any problems.  I have only shot there at night.  the last time i was down there i was just shooting a pic of the queen mary and the spruce goose dome when all of the sudden three...THREE!  port police cars pulled up.  im just out there with my tripod and an old canon f1.  the police told me that i could not shoot there and i would have to obtain a permit.  this just sounded rediculous to me,  i thought that i could take a photo anywhere i wanted. (note: i didnt enter any gates or pass any sort of security,  just pulled off of the road as any joe schmoe could.)  I guess im just venting but now i have to get the permit just for the sole reason to go back and shoot like a freak and make sure that they see me!

***oh,  if you want to see some great photos of the port at night check out some of Tom Paiva's work.  it is exceptional.


----------



## FlashSpeedo (Feb 8, 2005)

i liked TP's work. very impressive. www.tompaiva.com in case anybody's interested. i was just in Long Beach a couple months ago, and my photos don't come close to his.

i've never heard of having to get a permit to shoot photos in a public space.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 10, 2005)

I've shot down by the Queen Mary and Shoreline Village *A LOT* (it's been my favorite place to shoot lately) and I have never had a single problem with the port police. I can see where they might have had some questions for you if you were shooting in the shipyards (I've not even had any trouble in those areas) but last I checked, the average joe doesn't need a permit to take photos for his own use. If you were a professional selling those photos, that might change things a bit. Long Beach IS a big tourist town and the Queen Mary IS one of it's biggest attractions. Are they going to ask every tourist with a camera in the city to get a permit? I think not!  A quick call to the Port Police desk Seargent should get things straightened out. I generally tell anyone (security) that asks what I'm doing that I am a student taking photos for a class project. That seems to make them feel like they've done their job and then I am free to take photos at will. It's even worked at the train station where they have more of a reasonable concern about what people are taking photos of.


----------



## CrazyAva (Aug 18, 2005)

I have never had any problems with police and I have been down there shooting before.  Weird.


----------



## socalmj (Oct 26, 2005)

I've cruised straight into the shipping canals, while they were unloading two container vessels, in a 29 ft. Sea Ray cabin cruiser and had no problems. I was snapping away with my Nikon the whole time. 

On the flip side, I have heard that for some professional work like movie sets, or advertising, etc., a permit may be required. Frankly, I think the port authority was bored.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 26, 2005)

socalmj said:
			
		

> Frankly, I think the port authority was bored.



 Most likely :lmao:


----------



## zedin (Oct 31, 2005)

If its public property where you were shooting then you don't need a permit and can shoot whatever you want.  If the police give you a hard time get their badge numbers and call your lawyer or at least their boss.


----------



## Traci (Nov 1, 2005)

zedin said:
			
		

> If its public property where you were shooting then you don't need a permit and can shoot whatever you want. * If the police give you a hard time get their badge numbers* and call your lawyer or at least their boss.



You actually need to get their ID numbers from their police ID card. The badge number doesn't mean much, they don't track them as much as the general public thinks they do. That's why most officers are more than willing to give their badge number.


----------



## zedin (Nov 1, 2005)

Good to know.. didn't realize that but I have been lucky in I have not ever been harrassed yet.


----------



## FlightShadow (Nov 12, 2005)

ugh, that's really bad news to hear.  That stuff happens a lot at airports - it's terrible news to hear it's happening at a port now


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 12, 2005)

A new world we live in now.... I got crap from a security guard at an amusement park... can only take pics if you family are in it. Right... kept shooting when they were or not...What is happening to us?


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 27, 2005)

http://www.krages.com/phoright.htm

http://www.krages.com/ThePhotographersRight.pdf

if its for personal use, there just pulling your chain....

possibly if its crowded they could say that the tripod is blocking traffic, but 

if its not crowded then what?


----------



## Boltthrower (Dec 29, 2005)

If this is the same place that i'm thinking of down by Sealand then yeah they will jump on you for it... ever since that incident with those guys at santa monica pier....

I carry a Tripod and a Camera with me... does that make me a terrorist?


----------

